
Star Trek Discovery makes a huge science error - BatFastard
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stevensalzberg/2017/10/30/new-star-trek-series-makes-massive-science-blunder/#583a42ff1b37
======
krapp
"horizontal gene transfer in tardigrades something something intergalactic
mushroom warp drive" is no less plausible a method of faster than light travel
than "dilithium crystals something something antimatter subspace," but the
former sounds more entertaining, which, let's face it, is the point of Star
Trek.

At least it seems they're willing to take some risks with the franchise, which
is initiative prior series seemed to lack.

------
mtmail
"Most movies and TV shows are not meant to perfectly reflect reality as you
experience it."
[https://contribute.imdb.com/updates/guide/goofs](https://contribute.imdb.com/updates/guide/goofs)

------
moonbug22
The author of this seems to misunderstand what star trek is

------
DrScump
Next, they'll be telling us that the Millenium Falcon couldn't really make the
Kessel Run in less than twelve parsecs.

